

What is a Social Media Expert - Scrivs
http://emersian.com/45/what-is-a-social-media-expert/

======
jamesbritt
I can't help but think that "social media expert" means, "I tell people how to
use the Internet to sell stuff."

But I also find that term grating, much like "Web 2.0".

